# Newbie Advice



## BigVig90 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey! I'm also new to the forum and we have about identical experience. This is technically my 3rd season but feels like my first real season since I only went 4 times across the first two years. I've already had 4 full days this season. Anyways....

One thing I feel like I'm competent enough to chime in on is the speed checking and turning. Won't necessarily claim all I say to be 100% the best or completely true. :wink:

First you mentioned checking your speed and speed management. I started off this season doing exactly as you where i'd skid or plow to come to a stop and then point my board downhill again to continue. Second day this season I really forced myself to maintain my speed by carving with my edge rather than skidding or plowing. When you really need to throw the breaks I would carve hard and force a sharper turn. While you are just coasting down the run it is easy to carve with less emphasis to make a longer more drawn out turn. You'll get the hang of it as you toy around with how much pressure you put on your edges and see how it alters your speed and trajectory. My last few trips to the mountain I've really been able to dial in my speed using carves and it's helped me tackle even steeper terrain as I board some of the more difficult blues and more mild blacks. Maybe at first if you're not comfortable relying on carving with both edges, try carving on your most dominant edge and really see how it affects your speed when you use different amounts of pressure. 

Once I got carving down to manage my speed I totally stopped using the plow method and my body loves me for it. My energy levels stay high all day and I don't tire out at lunch time anymore. It helped me when I stuck to greens for a good chunk of my 2nd day this season and just practiced rocking back and forth until I was comfortable enough with getting all the way up on both my heel and toe edges. My toe edge carve developed much quicker but I would say after half a dozen green runs just practicing rocking heel to toe and toe to heel, you'll get a fairly good grip on it.


Anyways, just wanted to share that. Learning to use my edges changed my whole outlook and level of enjoyment with snowboarding. 

Good luck! :grin:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

n37x said:


> First and foremost: Is there a better way to check your speed? Basically, if I ever feel like I'm out of my speed comfort zone, I just turn my board broadside and use my back edge to stop and reset.
> 
> This has lead to the unintended consequence of me also not feeling comfortable turning to my front edge to brake, so I know I need to work on that, and I have started working on that riding regular. However, because I know I don't trust my front edge riding goofy yet, I have been hesitant to try.


Congrats! ^^ this makes me wonder, when riding regular are u riding toe side at all or straight line & heel side (plus it sounds like switch heel side) only so far? I think we all start out being uncomfortable on one edge or the other but if you are not already carving thats where u get better speed control than a full heel side stop. I like YouTube snowprofessor/carve or snowboard addiction find beginner tutorials. 



n37x said:


> This led me to wonder... I really want to ride switch, as I think it will benefit me in the long run. I have my board set up for it; bindings set up at 15/15, no bias forward or backwards, and true twin board. However, in the short term, would it benefit me mastering a skill in regular and THEN trying to apply it to riding goofy


 personally I am against you trying to learn switch this early. See snowboard addiction link to recommended progression then forget it and do what you want :grin:


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm very guilty of the same thing. Sometimes though I don't even mean to stop. It's like my toe edge is a turn but my heel edge can only stop (and not turn)

Some of it may be mental because I can't see what's on my heel side nearly as well as my toe side for obvious reasons. But I'm thinking maybe my bindings are bent too far forward? I dunno. Any suggestions?

Edit: I ride a camber 2009 burton custom with flow fuse bindings. I ride goofy due to a knee injury in my left knee 20 years ago that has made me right handed and right footed. I'm 15 degrees out on right foot and 6 degrees out on left foot. I have the high backs forward lean at a 7 (out of 10). I'm used to skiing and having even more of a forward lean, but maybe I shouldn't... Thoughts?


----------

